# Venomfire (spell from Serpent Kingdoms)



## thompgc (Jul 18, 2005)

The spell is on page 158
The Venomfire spell causes subjects venom to become caustic, dealing 1d6 acid dmg per caster level.  This spell has a duration of an hour a level.

Does the acid damage still apply if the save vs the poison is successful?
(will they need to make both save
If a target is immune to poison do they still take the acid damage?

Seems odd that there isn't a damage cap, esp since it is a 3rd lvl spell (cleric, druid)
Duration is also very nice - seems like having this on a monster w/poison would ruin an adventurers day.


----------



## kmdietri (Jun 30, 2011)

Bump

Anyone find anything on this?

"You cause the subjet's venom to become caustic, dealing an additional 1d6 points of acid damage per caster level with each use.  This spell has no effect on creatures that do not naturally produce poison."

I see two options:

Either deal 1d6 adic damage per caster level every time the poison is administered regardless of poison save.

Or deal the 1d6 acid damage per caster level upon a failed poison save, but then it would seem it should apply to both initial and secondary damage.


----------



## Dandu (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah, Venomfire is broken in multiple ways.


----------



## Empirate (Jul 1, 2011)

Rewrite as follows, or just forget abouth the stupid spell already:

Target: One creature capable of delivering a naturally poisonous attack
Duration: 1 hour/level, or until discharged
Saving Throw: Special (see text)
SR: None

This spell makes a creature's natural poison or venom caustic. The first successful poisonous attack delivered by the spell's subject within the spell's duration deals an additional 1d6/caster level acid damage. There is no save against the effects of this spell, but if the attack hits and still fails to poison the target (i.e., the target is immune to poison or makes its saving throw), the target takes no additional acid damage.
The additional acid damage applies to both the primary and secondary effect of the poison. If the poison doesn't have a primary or a secondary effect, the additional acid damage provided by Venomfire only applies once.


----------



## jefgorbach (Jul 1, 2011)

Treat the poison's effects normally. 

The additional acidic damage is NOT a poison so not subject to such saves/counter-measures; occurring each round for each bite/sting incurred, presumably subject to the normal 20d6 default cap or until the victim has melted into a bubbling pool of acid unless somehow rendered immune to acidic damage beforehand.


----------

